

This explains why technical books are all ridiculously thick and overpriced - kracekumar
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/s04mp/this_explains_why_technical_books_are_all/

======
CodeMage
Here's the existing HN discussion for the original post:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3816050>

